# Venting Issue... Please Help (Solved)



## Jebula999 (3/9/15)

Sup Vapes,

So tonight i was sitting watching a decent movie while vaping away on my Sigelei 150W.

I took a hit after supper but no vapor came out, so in confusion i took another, and still nothing.

I then look at my display while pushing the trigger, and it says "Check Battery". So i open the case to hear a hissing sound... now i have watched my fair share of videos to know what this means and i immediately throw my mod outside, didn't even waste time taking out the batteries.

Now i was only vaping at 40W, on a 0.3ish ohm coil and battery was at 40%. So i don't see an issue here, i wasn't cranking the wattage nor was i going "super sub ohm".


1. Can anyone maybe help diagnose what else could have caused this, a way i can test if it really did happen or my mind jumped straight to "oh no! It's venting! must run!" mode.

2. How fast does the venting last till it can potentially go BOOOM!

3. Would it be safe to put the batteries back in and see what happens?

4. There is no evidence on the batteries that anything happened... they look normal and both + and - sides are still as new... Could i have just imagined the sound then?

5. What is to blame? Can my tank cause this to happen? Like a short or something?

This has put the fear in me.. I'm too afraid to use any part of my setup, i mean what if the mod was faulty? The tank has something wrong? So i don't want to put the tank on my iStick, nor do i want to put new batteries in the Sigelei....


I have left the batteries outside for some alone time, i was brave enough to go get my mod and remove the batteries.

Please help


----------



## stevie g (3/9/15)

put the batteries on a multimeter to find the culprit. What brand and model are the batteries?.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/9/15)

As a start, check if your coil still reads at your target resistance on a ohm meter so you can rule out the atty and now the iStick can be used to vape while you find the culprit. After the atty testing, the other possibilities are a hard short on the Sig150 or a funky battery.

What batteries were you using? (somehow I'm guessing it's the new Efest)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jebula999 (4/9/15)

Sprint said:


> put the batteries on a multimeter to find the culprit. What brand and model are the batteries?.





DoubleD said:


> As a start, check if your coil still reads at your target resistance on a ohm meter so you can rule out the atty and now the iStick can be used to vape while you find the culprit. After the atty testing, the other possibilities are a hard short on the Sig150 or a funky battery.
> 
> What batteries were you using? (somehow I'm guessing it's the new Efest)



Batteries are Samsung 25R (aka SMURFS)...

The ohms read at a constant 0.3ohm and don't change...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Batteries are Samsung 25R (aka SMURFS)...
> 
> The ohms read at a constant 0.3ohm and don't change...


Even though they are reputable batteries they still might have a dud in there somewhere. Take a voltmeter and test the battery voltage. If it is above 2.5V then take your charger and put it somewhere where nothing can catch fire. Charge the batts and then the fun starts...straight after a full charge measure the voltage of the batts out of the charger. Do it again every hour. There should be no drop from around 4.2V at all even after a few hours. If one of the 2 does show a decrease in voltage it means that its internal resistance is "stealing" voltage which in turn discharge it more than its partner and thus is very bad news in a mod because their protection circuits allow for the assumption that you have good batteries.


----------



## capetocuba (4/9/15)

The hissing sound can only be from the batteries. Best bet would be to check your coil and that there's no part of coil touching the housing of atty. Also screws holding wire in deck nice and secure. Then test with another set of batteries.


----------



## Andre (4/9/15)

If it was a short, the safety features of the regulated mod should have kicked in and prevented power being sent to the batteries. Which makes me suspect the electronics inside went haywire causing either too much power to be sent to the batteries or causing a short. I would test the mod with a different atomizer and batteries, if possible.


----------



## Jebula999 (4/9/15)

Andre said:


> If it was a short, the safety features of the regulated mod should have kicked in and prevented power being sent to the batteries. Which makes me suspect the electronics inside went haywire causing either too much power to be sent to the batteries or causing a short. I would test the mod with a different atomizer and batteries, if possible.


Well it did stop me from vaping and told me to check the batteries. So it actually did help to a point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (4/9/15)

A little update on the matter,

I see on another post that @Silver mentions his 100W makes a slight hissing/buzzing sound while the display is on/after a hit...

So i popped a new set of batteries into my 150W and tested it without the Billow on top, and guess what.... It's the same bloody sound i heard last night..... So now i'm thinking i just had a stress moment.

Anyone know the reasons a Sigelei displays "Check Battery"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> A little update on the matter,
> 
> I see on another post that @Silver mentions his 100W makes a slight hissing/buzzing sound while the display is on/after a hit...
> 
> ...


Seems to me you might get some answers here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2qi2x7/sigelei_150_watt_device_review/

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/305nh1/sigelei_150w_check_battery_issue/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jebula999 (4/9/15)

Andre said:


> Seems to me you might get some answers here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2qi2x7/sigelei_150_watt_device_review/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/305nh1/sigelei_150w_check_battery_issue/



That sounds like exactly what i experienced... It was the first time i went as low as 0.3ohm, and then pushing 40W was higher than my normal 28W.

So if i think about it, it really does make sense on the "check battery" part. 

And because i was vaping at a lower ohm than normal, i was worried about venting, and when i heard the hiss(which apparently is normal) the first thing i did was panic and throw the mod out the door I mean there was no heat from the battery or anything dramatic.


Rather safe than sorry though

Thanx for the help

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerharddP (4/9/15)

My Reo doesn't hiss/snap/crackle or pop....... its water proof, dust proof, fool proof...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SHiBBY (4/9/15)

I would thank that 0.3 ohm and 40W are not parameters that would be considered being even close to the capabilities of the Sig 150, being less than a third of it's advertised output of 150W. For instance, I can easily fire a 0.17 ohm dual coil RDA at 70W on my Smok M80 with no problem whatsoever apart from the battery going flat quicker than usual. If I had a Sig I would want to know that I can safely push it to at least 100W without having to worry about strain on the mod.


----------



## Jebula999 (4/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> I would thank that 0.3 ohm and 40W are not parameters that would be considered being even close to the capabilities of the Sig 150, being less than a third of it's advertised output of 150W. For instance, I can easily fire a 0.17 ohm dual coil RDA at 70W on my Smok M80 with no problem whatsoever apart from the battery going flat quicker than usual. If I had a Sig I would want to know that I can safely push it to at least 100W without having to worry about strain on the mod.



I know my Sigelei can go to 100W with no problem, I've taken it there before. 

That's what got me so stumped, because surely at 40W on a 0.3ohm coil there should be no issue at all..


But i think i have figured out what the problem was. I haven't used the mod in a few days since i got my iStick 40W. And while it was on charge i decided to whip out the big daddy again, with the same batteries that i left in there a few days before. I did a dual twisted coil build at 2mm diameter, so it might have been a tad close to the chamber wall, but the ohms stayed a constant 0.3ohm so i figured i was safe. 

So I probably pulled more power than the batteries could give or the coil could have shorted itself on the chamber wall and that's why the mod told me to check the battery, so i immediately stressed and opened the mod to hear a hissing sound, which turns out to be a normal thing after some tests.

So it was a very unfortunate series of events and quite a bit of luck to discover this all at once while trying the lowest coil i have vaped on so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (4/9/15)

I'm very glad that everything is still working correctly! I've heard of so many people who's M80's packed up after some use. The most common issue I've heard about is that it keeps saying "charging", even when it's not plugged in. That would suck severely. I've got a Cube II in the post which I'm looking forward to testing out with some new batteries too! Yaay!


----------



## Silver (4/9/15)

Glad you figured it out @Jebula999

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/15)

Jebula999 said:


> A little update on the matter,
> 
> I see on another post that @Silver mentions his 100W makes a slight hissing/buzzing sound while the display is on/after a hit...
> 
> ...



This reminds me of an incident about 10 years ago. I was driving back home from visiting a friend in hospital. He was recovering from a heart attack, and had been sharing his experience just prior to going into cardiac arrest. 

And as I'm driving home, I begin to experience this pain myself....everything he told me comes flooding back in a dark wave, and I'm now convinced my end is very near. Drive straight to the emergency room and tell them I'm having a heart attack Needless to say, the tests showed everything was fine, and "heartburn" was the likely cause. But you know... the mind is a powerful thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

